# gear websites advertised in magazines!



## getbig9198 (Dec 19, 2012)

yea so i like to read up on fitness and body building magazines and I'm sure I'm not the only one that checks out all the ad's in the back of them withh all there "legal gear". But today i was looking in a specific magazine and there are advertisments in them for actuall gear sites?!?!? i has me confused so i checked the sites out and they offer real gear....First thing that came to mind is either its a scam ...or they are really stupid for advertising in a magazine in the u.s.....isn't that a no no? what do you think??


----------



## pirovoliko (Dec 19, 2012)

how do you know what they are offering is "real gear"?


----------



## Christosterone (Dec 19, 2012)

Probably overseas companies, scam city


----------



## getbig9198 (Dec 19, 2012)

pirovoliko said:


> how do you know what they are offering is "real gear"?


 well this is what i originally thought as well its prlly legal versions like most of them but lookin at it ..the ads in question have pic of vials or differnt types of gear and russian anadrol in the box...look just like the real thing so i checked out the site on the ad and it sure enough was the real thing..atleast they claim it is ...very expensive though when i looked at the prices not worth the time...if it was legit which im sure it has to be fake..but then again how could it be if its in a mag??


----------



## LeanHerm (Dec 19, 2012)

Do not buy that!  Shits fake cause anyone selling stuff in a public mag is fake. It's like selling coke in the best nightclubs mag. You just can't do that. They're illegal.


----------



## getbig9198 (Dec 19, 2012)

thats what i assumed...it just doesnt make siince to me how they can put crap like that in a magazine...a very popular one at that...like if it was real how do they not get busted..its as bad as PL is with all advertising on ology


----------



## pirovoliko (Dec 19, 2012)

Not sure what your background or level of knowledge is, but disregard websites and magazines for your own good.


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 19, 2012)

Just stick to buying the products Jay Cutler is endorsing, because they work!!! lol!=))


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 19, 2012)

save your money bro......


----------



## Jada (Dec 19, 2012)

Vasura means garbage in Spanish


----------



## getbig9198 (Dec 19, 2012)

o believe me i have no intentions of buying this stuff...i learned my lesson the first time..ill just be patient and wait for the good stuff to come around ..which i have faith that it will


----------



## Georgia (Dec 19, 2012)

Probably just liquid legal test booster in a vial. Not the real thing. Would get busted so face everyone's head would spin while herm gave bjs


----------



## MrRonBurgandy (Apr 27, 2013)

AlphaD said:


> Just stick to buying the products Jay Cutler is endorsing, because they work!!! lol!=))



Those products are exactly what he uses. I'm headed to GNC right now!!=))


----------



## frankenstein (Nov 9, 2013)

what magazine did you see the ad?


----------



## Improving (Dec 11, 2013)

First gear I bought online I got out of MD. PMEDS legit QV stuff and they messed up and sent me double. Awesome


----------

